# My latest finding a composer: Joan Ceresorls native of catalunya during flemish era!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I most think mister Erik Van Nevel for this and his ensemble Currende doing choral music, quite a mighty release wow!

It's breathtaking


----------

